# What are some "children" movies or shows do you liked?



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

What are some movies or shows whose intended primary audience is children, do you like? The show or film come from your childhood or just recently. 

Children: people below the age of 18.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Show:
*Avatar: The Last Airbender
*







I watched the show with my nephew on Netflix, and I really enjoy the show. The setting, the characters, and the story arc is well developed, and despite it's main intended audience is children, it touches on some mature topics in a graceful manner. For the sequel, The Legend of Korra, although it aimed for more higher mature topics, in some way to me, it comes off as less polished and seems to bite more than it could chew.

Film: 
*WALL-E
*








Despite my uneasiness toward the Disney company, Pixar continue to be one of those movie studios I can relied on producing exceptional films. WALL-E is a personal favorite of mine. Although the film doesn't have a lot of spoken dialogue, it manages to cross the language barrier, and delivered a captivating story. Set in a distant Earth, where trash and decay overtake the land and humanity seeks refugee in outer space, robots roam the Earth with a Kafkaesque task of compressing the endless pile of junk into neat stacks of squares. Eventually, all the robots comes to a still, as there's no one around to maintain them, except one. WALL-E and a cockroach which is his loyal companion, is the last being on Earth. It's a lonely existence for anyone, but WALL-E continue to find joy, finding new, interesting objects to take back to his home to treat the discarded object as treasure. This cycle is interrupted by the arrival of EVE, and he travels with her to a spaceship, where he find humanity enclosed in a golden cage.

It's a science fiction film with the usual glamour of advanced technology, space travel, and robots, but for me at least, it's also a deeply personal critique of humanity. There is an almost obsession with nostalgia, where WALL-E cherishes items such as a Zippo lighters, illustrating a time long gone, and there was the bud that brought back the desire of nature to a land marked by artificiality. I can almost say confidently that anyone, despite their age, will enjoy this film for the robots well designed personality and pressing issues that aren't too late to address yet. I enjoyed this film.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

The Secret Life of Pets 1+2
Peter Rabbit
some of the Miyazaki anime movies such as Princess Mononoke or Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind
Neverending Story


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The Black Stallion is still one of my favourite movies. I have the Criterion Blu Ray. Grave of Fireflies is harrowing, a bit too intense for small kids. I'm a huge fan of the first LOTR movie (not so much the others), Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Phil loves classical said:


> I'm a huge fan of the first LOTR movie (not so much the others), Fellowship of the Ring.


Hardly a children's movie though.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

_Doctor Doolittle_ - the original with *Rex Harrison* and *Anthony Newley*.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Just watched When Marnie Was There. Never liked other Studio Ghibli movies except for Grave of the Fireflies, but I quite liked this one.


----------



## Ned Low (Jul 29, 2020)

Mesmerising, bittersweet story of a childhood.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

Well. got three kids, so I've seen many of 'em. This is the last one:









We had a great together. That's what counts.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

*Over the Garden Wall:*









A heart-warming experience. I`m sure you won`t regret watching this.

*The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack:*









Imaginative and weird. I don`t even know how did this become a children show in the first place. Some might regret watching this one. :lol:


----------

